

MySQL 5.6 released with innodb fulltext search and performance improvements - ck2
http://www.zdnet.com/oracle-cranks-up-mysql-5-6-features-and-speeds-7000010847/

======
ck2
More technical details here
<https://blogs.oracle.com/MySQL/entry/mysql_5_6_is_a>

I really hope MariaDB folds in the innodb FTS into their 10 release.

They are starting to diverge.

